# FLOW Ready to use integration Cubase-Vienna-Lemur-Spitfire Audio(and more)



## marcodistefano (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi guys,
Last year I started to build my orchestral template because I had so much sample libraries but I felt I had lost the control.

After one year of work and development I have finally released FLOW.
It offers a ready to use integration between

Cubase
Vienna Ensemble Pro 6
Lemur
Almost all Spitfire Audio libraries (so far I only support SA integration)
Of course you can extend it with all your sample libraries

https://flow.marcodistefano.art/

This is a short introduction


This is a longer description


And this explains how to add libraries


Professional composers all over the world are starting to use it, check out their testimonials here:
http://flow.marcodistefano.art/#section-download

To buy FLOW is really simple, just go to the store and select the FLOW bundle, add the amount of libraries you want to have integrated from the list and finalize the order.
I will build and send you FLOW in 48 hours!
https://marcodistefano.art/shop/

This is the bundle project for starters
https://marcodistefano.art/product/flow-bundle/

And this is the Complete collection with 35 Spitfire Audio libraries integrated
https://marcodistefano.art/product/flow-complete-40-off-50-off-lifetime-upgrade/

Marco


----------



## Robin Wade (Jan 31, 2019)

After years of frustrated tweaking of all manner of articulation switching systems in various DAWS I can safely say that if you go for FLOW, you'll save a massive amount of time setting up your template and you'll be up and running / composing within a few minutes. FLOW takes care of the complicated stuff. It's that simple. Added to that, Marco is a great chap who completely understands the need for an efficient workflow. Listen to some of his music & decide for yourself. For info, I'm just a customer and have not been paid to say any of this.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 31, 2019)

Robin Wade said:


> After years of frustrated tweaking of all manner of articulation switching systems in various DAWS I can safely say that if you go for FLOW, you'll save a massive amount of time setting up your template and you'll be up and running / composing within a few minutes. FLOW takes care of the complicated stuff. It's that simple. Added to that, Marco is a great chap who completely understands the need for an efficient workflow. Listen to some of his music & decide for yourself. For info, I'm just a customer and have not been paid to say any of this.



Thank you Robin for your feedback! I am happy that you are happy using FLOW!


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jan 31, 2019)

Robin Wade said:


> After years of frustrated tweaking of all manner of articulation switching systems in various DAWS I can safely say that if you go for FLOW, you'll save a massive amount of time setting up your template and you'll be up and running / composing within a few minutes. FLOW takes care of the complicated stuff. It's that simple. Added to that, Marco is a great chap who completely understands the need for an efficient workflow. Listen to some of his music & decide for yourself. For info, I'm just a customer and have not been paid to say any of this.


Same here. 

I try to spend more time writing and on projects, and less time in tech mode. Had put off VEP templates for years, but needed those benefits. Stumbled across this, just as I was moving into template making. Saved me tons of time! Fun to use too.

Solid work Marco!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 2, 2019)

soundslikejoe said:


> Same here.
> 
> I try to spend more time writing and on projects, and less time in tech mode. Had put off VEP templates for years, but needed those benefits. Stumbled across this, just as I was moving into template making. Saved me tons of time! Fun to use too.
> 
> Solid work Marco!


Thank you Joe,
you were one of the first user and your feedback helped me a lot to make it more stable! :D
Current version has been installed by lot of composers without any issue :D


----------



## iggyigoe (Feb 6, 2019)

FLOW is Brilliant..! It was exactly what I needed when I ventured down the VEPro template maze and luckily Marco was on hand to guide me through it.. It took a little bit of time to get my head around what exactly was going on, but I've now setup all my Eastwest libraries and Orchestral Tools, and it all works like a dream.. No more wasting time trying to program everything, I can just open it up and get creative, really great setup!

All the work you've done Marco is amazing and not taken lightly.. I'm sure many composers will join me in saying how much we appreciate this.. Thanks so much!

Happy composing


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 6, 2019)

I was just going to post the same thing.

This has revolutionised the way I work. I no longer have to open any sampler instrument. All the controls are there on my tablet mapped by Lemur with the instrument name displayed, so no risk of editing/recording the incorrect instrument.

It takes some time to input your own libraries if that is the route you go down, but well worth it and fairly simple once you get your head around it. I’m also new to Cubase (Logic user), so if I can do it quickly in a new piece of software, it must be simple!

Bravo Marco - excellent work!

Just some more positive feedback from a happy customer.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 7, 2019)

Chris Hurst said:


> I was just going to post the same thing.
> 
> This has revolutionised the way I work. I no longer have to open any sampler instrument. All the controls are there on my tablet mapped by Lemur with the instrument name displayed, so no risk of editing/recording the incorrect instrument.
> 
> ...




Thank you guys!
Is amazing to receive such feedback :D
In the end I decided to make a product out of FLOW because I thought that other composers could have benefit of it, and it seems it is the case!

Anyway this is just the beginning, there are exciting features I am developing thanks to the feedback I receive from you :D


----------



## eschalit (Feb 14, 2019)

I could not agree more. I have been using FLOW for 6 weeks and the gain of productivity for orchestral scoring is amazing. I now spend time writing music, I have fantastic access to all the articulations of my Spitfire libraries. For the first time I feel I can fully use my orchestral samples and I am actually making music instead of tinkering with a computer.
The only problem now is that I may need more CPU and RAM as I will be tempted to buy more libraries


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 16, 2019)

eschalit said:


> I could not agree more. I have been using FLOW for 6 weeks and the gain of productivity for orchestral scoring is amazing. I now spend time writing music, I have fantastic access to all the articulations of my Spitfire libraries. For the first time I feel I can fully use my orchestral samples and I am actually making music instead of tinkering with a computer.
> The only problem now is that I may need more CPU and RAM as I will be tempted to buy more libraries



Thank you! 
I am so glad FLOW is helping on your composition tasks


----------



## Wayne Brennan (Feb 17, 2019)

FLOW has saved me from many days of tedious work! I was so caught up in creating a lemur/VSL/Cubase template from scratch that I didn't do anything else when I sat down at the computer. FLOW was definitely easy to set up (with a comprehensive setup PDF by Marco) and once you understand the logical 'flow' of Marco's lemur scripting then it is very easy to add your own libraries. It can be either a great starting point or a complete package if you choose.
Definitely a AAA+++ purchase. Thanks to Marco for all his hard work and making it available to the rest of us.
cheers,
Wayne


----------



## Juanma48 (May 30, 2019)

Hola, Mark.
Antes que nada quiero agradecerles por los excelentes tutoriales y por mostrarlos para aprender.
He descargado la versión gratuita de Flow.
Pero el problema que tengo es que no tengo Liberia de SPITFIRE.
Yo tengo :
Serie de Herramientas Orquestales, Cinesamples , Eastwest and Albion 1.
¿Puedo hacer las pruebas con alguno de ellos?
Gracias.


----------



## marcodistefano (May 31, 2019)

Juanma48 said:


> Hola, Mark.
> Antes que nada quiero agradecerles por los excelentes tutoriales y por mostrarlos para aprender.
> He descargado la versión gratuita de Flow.
> Pero el problema que tengo es que no tengo Liberia de SPITFIRE.
> ...


Hello, thanks for the interest! please send me a message through the contact form of my webpage.
www.marcodistefano.art


----------



## FrankTr (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your very helpful videos!

Is there also an Video available which shows how to integrate External MIDI CC Controllers for use in Cubase parallel to Lemur?

I want to control Midi CC for Volume/Dynamic/Expression/Vibrato and the Mics with my Platform M+
Additional i want to control the Cubase-Mixer via Faderport 16 ...

Are there Extensions for the Vienna librarys available/planed or do i have it to add on my own?


----------

